# BLUR Froyo Multitouch keyboard



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone have a .apk of that froyo blur keyboard that would work on gingerbread (aka cm7)? i love that keyboard


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Just two threads down from you partner... 

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2044-Android-Keyboard-for-GB-(Not-Multitouch)


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

hacku said:


> Just two threads down from you partner...
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2044-Android-Keyboard-for-GB-(Not-Multitouch)


no no no your looking for a AOSP keyboard, that, i got. i want the MOTOROLA BLUR multitouch keyboard from android 2.2


----------

